# .:;"-Pokemon: TBT Version -New and Improved Thread!-";:.



## NikoKing (Oct 1, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>*ATTENTION: UPDATES WILL NOW BE AT THIS SITE: http://pokemontbtversion.wordpress.com/  MAKE SURE TO BOOKMARK IT/FAVORITE IT.  Thanks  *</big></big></big></big>






http://www.youtube.com/v/oQeD1IdI-cU&feature=related&autoplay=1
 NOTE: MUSIC NOT IN REAL GAME (Used to make the thread more awesome ;3)

       Ah... so I see you're curious as to what this game is, no?  Well, let me tell you, it will be the blast of your lifetime little kid!  Get the full experience of what it's like when a forum collides with a video game in... POKEMON: TBT VERSION!!!!!!!!!!  

      So now you're wondering "how do u collide a vidya gaem wit a forum?/?//"  Well kid, it's like this.  Imagine being a Gym Leader, or Elite Four Member, or just your average regular NPC trainer that's either easy or hard.  Sounds fun doesn't it?  I see you also want to apply, yes?  Well, please PM me about joining, do NOT POST "I WANT TO BE [insert video game occupation here]" 

I never even got to everyone's forms because there was like 150 posts, explaining why I'm needing this new thread space.  Well, anywho, enjoy the game and the estimated time of finishing is Spring or Summer of 2010.
_________________________________________________<big>*Latest News*</big>
_*10/01/09 (10:27 PM Mountain Time)*_:  I made the big thread for the game, making it very detailed and such.  No recent news in game making related subjects though, but if you're good with ROM Editing Pokemon Games and want to help us with our hack, then feel free to send me a PM about your skill and experience, and maybe just maybe you'll be honored for helping with the hack, even in a minor manner!

_________________________________________________<big>*Progress so far*</big>
Current Progress: 5% (Working on Editing Towns, we have 2 cities, a forest, and 1 route done.)

Goal of progress before 12/23/09 30% (and a beta out by that time as well :3 )_________________________________________________<big>*Screenshots/Videos*</big>
None as of yet, hopefully some by next week at the most.<big>_________________________________________________*Story*</big>
Not decided as of yet, although Team Rocket and Team Galactic will be playing some big roles as the main villains, competing against each other._________________________________________________<big>*Poll of the Week (October 1st 2009 - October 8th 2009)*</big>
What would you like to see most in the game?

A deep lengthy story!
A game that's long enough so I can enjoy it for a while!
A simple, yet clean story that I don't have to think about a whole lot!
A lot of battling and leveling up!_________________________________________________<big>*F.A.Q*</big>Q: OMG DIS STUFF IS ILLEGAL OMG U SUK
A: Uh... first off it's completely fine if you own FireRed (hopefully you do, if not we might convert to leafgreen using a complex hacking tool) and second, just say that to PokeCommunity's community of ROM Hackers, they're going to flame you like masters really.

Q: What tools are you using?
A: Well, I'm using the ROM Tool Kit from Whack a Hack! and some other tools not in the pack, but are still useful and needed otherwise.

Q: How do you ROM hack?
A: It's actually pretty hard, I don't think I'm going to get into superb detail about it, but all I can say is it's hard, but fun._________________________________________________<big>*Goals as of 10/01/09:*</big>*
*
Make the thread all awesome looking and fully detailed (makes it look like I used effort and such  ) 
Get some of the game done at least.
Continue the rest of the thread (Gym Leaders, Users going to be in game, etc.)
Get another person to help me and alecks with this.</span>[/b]</small>_________________________________________________<big>*Staff*</big><span style="color:#80a0ff">
<span style="color:#80a0ff">*Nikoking - Lead Designer/Idea Maker

xeladude (Formerly known as 'Alecks')- Lead Designer/Idea Maker/

Looking to contribute? PM me today to see if I can let you have a job, you don't even need hacking experience to think of ideas or concepts (and those jobs are open as well!)*</span>


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 1, 2009)

_________________________________________________*Application Forms:

*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Normal Trainer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*What Class?:
Pokemon?:
Name?:
Your text?:*</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Bad Guy Admin or Executive Form</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Name?:
Pokemon?:
Text?:
Character Details:*</div>*
*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Elite Four form (Note: It'll take a perfect form to get into the elite four!)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Name:
Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon':
Dialog (text):
Character Details:
Pokemon?:*</div>
_________________________________________________*<big>In-Game Cast (as of yet):</big>*
*n/a = Not taken yet (feel free to take that spot!)*

Main Character (Male): Niko (Default name, like for example Red in Pokemon Red)
Main Character (Female): Tebetia (Default name, like for example Red in Pokemon Red)
Rival: SilverStorms

Gym Leaders-
1. Horus (Pedobear) - Normal
2. Ryan - Water
3. Andyrew - Grass
4. cryingdarkness (Known as Pally to some people.) - Ghost
5. Crashman - Ice 
6. john102 - Fighting
7. Trikki  - Poison
8. AndyB  - Dark/Fire

Elite Four
1. Miranda (Theme: Cute Pokemon)
2.  
3. NephewJack (Theme: (looking for it, should be up soon))
4. RockmanEXE (Theme: Exciting Team)

Bad Guy Admin: n/a
Rocket Executives (maximum 4): n/a
Galactic Executives (maximum 3): n/a

Mysterious Guy: Bacon Boy

The pervy professor who owns a secret underground porn industry: Bdubs

The half Nurse Joy half market person: Knightlordco


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 1, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Support Userbars</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	



```
[IMG][url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/userbar.png[/IMG][/url]
```






_________________________________________________


```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/tbtweezing.jpg[/img][/url]
```


_________________________________________________


```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/NidoBar.jpg[/img][/url]
```


_________________________________________________







```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/duskullbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```

_________________________________________________





```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][img]http://i28.tinypic.com/13z65pv.png[/img][/url]
```

*Feel free to make some, I'll give you 150 TBT Bells for just one!*</div>

Support signatures:





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>code</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][IMG]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/blastoisesupportingsig.png[/IMG][/url]
```
</div>





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>code</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][IMG]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/pokemontbtversion.png[/IMG][/url]
```
</div>


(Thanks RockmanEXE!)





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>code</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][img]http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3160/tbtsupport.png[/img][/url]
```
</div>


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome sauce.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Updated the reserved posts, which means I accomplished the goal "Finish thread"  .


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 2, 2009)

what  about people who already applied?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

They'll still be in don't worry, the ones I missed won't though.


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mountain Dew Voltage is amazing but it really screws your teeth over :O

*Waits for this game to be playable*


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew Voltage is amazing but it really screws your teeth over :O
> 
> *Waits for this game to be playable*


It does, my teeth hurt like *censored.3.0* right now probably because I drank like 4 cans of it today, and I can't wait till' it's finished  .


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I did the same thing, I'd have like 4-6 a day but I went to the dentist and they're like your screwed unless you stop so yeah. I'm on Sunkist now :d


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE SUNKIST DIET :O .  I'm not a big fan of Sunkist.  Damnit, now that we're talking about Mtn Dew makes me want to get a can right now, I think I'll go with throwback.


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like orange soda for some reason, I absolutely hate all Pepsi, Coke/Dr.Pepper are ok, Pib Extra or w/e it is, is pretty good, big fan of Amp (Energy Drink) Although I hate Monster because it taste like Bubble gum or some crap.

So what's this Throwback?  is it any good? and any other recommendations that won't screw up my teeth? 


I like soda


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Mountain Dew Throwback is amazing, it doesn't have all those bad chemicals modern soda has these days, so I think it's a little bit better for teeth, but still effects them in the process.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 2, 2009)

ELITE 4
Name: Clown Town
Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon': Scary Pokemon
Dialog (text): Meet : I see you have beaten the ones before me, well... Have at you! - Win : You are not ready yet... Come back when you and your pokemon have grown closer. - Lose : Well done, You and your pokemon are very close, your friendship with each other overpasses the friendship i have with mine, Continue, a simple warning, the trainer/s ahead are much more powerfull than me,
Character Details: Character is based off the clown sprite but with a darker tint and shadows in the background
Pokemon?: Gengar, Pinsir, Rhydon, Bannette, Mightyena, Charizard (Shiny Black),
Comment : Up for edit if you wish


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ELITE 4
> Name: Clown Town
> Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon': Scary Pokemon
> Dialog (text): Meet : I see you have beaten the ones before me, well... Have at you! - Win : You are not ready yet... Come back when you and your pokemon have grown closer. - Lose : Well done, You and your pokemon are very close, your friendship with each other overpasses thefriendship i have with mine, Continue, a simple warning, the trainers ahead are muc more powerfull than me,
> ...


I can't do Sinnoh Pokemon lul, how about you replace Magmortar with some other scary pokemon from the first 3 generations?  If so, then the form is perfect otherwise.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 2, 2009)

Edited my application


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew Throwback is amazing, it doesn't have all those bad chemicals modern soda has these days, so I think it's a little bit better for teeth, but still effects them in the process.


Awsum thanks

I'll get some next time I go to the store


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you explain to me in a PM all about this. Iv'e read over it millions of times and don't get the aim. Even if you don't apply to be a gymleader, can you still play the game? I don't get it!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 2, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me in a PM all about this. Iv'e read over it millions of times and don't get the aim. Even if you don't apply to be a gymleader, can you still play the game? I don't get it!


Applying for a Gym Leader position is putting yourself into the game as an NPC.
Everyone can still play even if they didn't apply for one of those.
The game is based off of TBT people I suppose, so that's where the applications came in.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">But I like the new thread Niko.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Name: Rockman
Pokemon Choice Theme: Exciting Team
Dialog:
_Opening Dialog_:
Well, I see you've made it this far. What drove you? Was it the love for your Pokemon? The desire to keep battling until you lose? Are you a true trainer of battling?
In my days, Pokemon battled for fun, because they felt like it. Then that Team Rocket came and ruined our fun times. Let me see if you have what it takes to be Champion. </battle starts.>

_After trainer wins_:
I must say, you and your Pokemon worked together and had fun. I'm glad you understand me. It's nice to see people like you working their way to the Champion.

_After battle (Over world)_:
Before you leave, I must tell you something. I once took on the Champion myself when I was still a normal trainer. I had fun back then. I hope you have fun while battling with the rest of us.

Character Details: Looks like Megaman from the Starforce series, Here's a pic if you need it. It's the character in the blue suit of armor with the dragon thingy on his hand..
Pokemon?: Dragonair, Smeargle, Wynaut, Tyranitar, Gyarados, Slowking.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm.. I might apply again once I come home from school.  

Since the bad guy admin application didn't work out for me.


----------



## pippy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Name:tabitha(for the game)

Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon':tough pokemon.

Dialog (text):meet:i see you have come this far...but theres no turning back now! prepare for battle! 
lose: you are not strong enough yet. come back when your pokemon have become alot stronger.
win: the bond between your pokemon is amazing. i can tell that they really like you. you mustve been paying alot of attenchion to them. the elite member(s) ahead a far more stronger than me. i wish you luck.
win (if before the champion):you have come this far and have defeated me. the champion is right ahead. he/she is far more stonger then the elite 4 member.i wish you and your pokemon luck.

Character Details:looks like this

 (if theres too much detail on the character ill make her look a bit simpler) a teenager who got chosen to be one of the elite 4 members.

Pokemon?:blastoise, venusaur, houndoom, electabuzz, hitmonlee, kadabra.

if i did this wrong could you please give me an example of one so i can fix up my mistakes? thanks.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 2, 2009)

pippy1 said:
			
		

> Name:tabitha(for the game)
> 
> Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon':tough pokemon.
> 
> ...


thats alot like mine...


----------



## pippy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> pippy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea. i didnt no really no wat to rite so i used urs as an example so that i could understand wat to say.
EDIT:do you have pokemon diamond, pearl or platinum clown town?


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 2, 2009)

pippy1 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nawt cool

Be origional plz


----------



## pippy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> pippy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- ill see wat niko thinks of it. if he says i should change it a bit i will  <_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

What are you guys doing for music in the game?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 2, 2009)

Yay! This idea is not dead!


----------



## Hiro (Oct 2, 2009)

Yay, new thread ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice to see this back up  .
Am I still the optional gym?
Just wondering :O .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 2, 2009)

Rocket Admin or executive plox.

Name?: Crazy D
Pokemon?: Magcargo, Venemoth, Pelipper, Furret.
Text?: Below
Before battle: You... Why do you feel the need to constantly meddle with us? Pokemon have no use, they battle and obey. If they want to push a crate, let them. If they don't, force them. You are a bad seed. My fire pokemon will burn you to a crisp. And my others will clean up the mess. Prepare to fight.
Win (for trainer): Pah. Pathetic pokemon. They didn't have their heart in it.... cowards! Battling is foolish; I'll use my muscles to crush you kiddo! HIIIII.... Look at that terror in oyur eyes. The same as when... I was bribed into this...Is this what battling is about? Hmm.... I see. I was the one who let YOU down, pokemon. Come on, let's train and get over the loss. We can do better if we are left alone for a while.
Loss (for trainer): Wahahaha! You see there? Those pokemon are winners! Trained to their maximum potentional, to eliminate the scum that fight me! Now be gone, before I unleash Furret's Shadow Ball. Wimp.
Character Details: Tall, slim, smexy hair, always very arrogant, catches on to what's happening fast, very cruel but may have a good heart somewhere.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What are you guys doing for music in the game?


We're using either default music, or Zel's Pokemon Gold/Silver Soundtrack GBA Style.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nice to see this back up  .
> Am I still the optional gym?
> Just wondering :O .


(Sorry for double post)  Yeah, eveelutions optional gym ;0 .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 2, 2009)

I applied my form like 4 times -_- what must I do more ?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I applied my form like 4 times -_- what must I do more ?


Well, I'm sure you'll be able to be in the game, if I remember right, your team was pretty fair.  Most requests I've gotten were: "OMG I WANT CELEBI AND SUICUNE!!1!11one"  So you've got a good chance to be the bad guy admin/executive.


----------



## Zex (Oct 2, 2009)

Seems really cool. Though I refuse to take part, ill support it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Suicune <3333333

I can't even remember what the rival's team I created was. I'll need to check that word document.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

I call dibs on Rocket admin, as I was before. And I can help if needed.

D'aw nevermind.

Nevermind about my neverminding.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I call dibs on Rocket admin, as I was before. And I can help if needed.


Oh yeah, that's right.  Sean's rocket admin, and sure you can help sean  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

you won't like the bad news i got :U


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> you won't like the bad news i got :U


Guess: The work got deleted?

:V


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> you won't like the bad news i got :U


What's the bad news?  If the files got deleted, I still have them and can upload them to megaupload or something.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll make my own battle sprite, save you the trouble.

What style should I use? RSE or FR/LG?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'll make my own battle sprite, save you the trouble.
> 
> What style should I use? RSE or FR/LG?


FR/LG is the best since that's the type of game we're using.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing.

I'll get started on my sprite ASAP.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

k guys, I'm bored...

And this:






Is my result.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> k guys, I'm bored...
> 
> And this:
> 
> ...


That's... amazing...  Is it okay if I use that for the next supporter signature?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's my sprite:





I used the palette from Bruno's sprite since I knew you might replace Bruno with me.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Here's my sprite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then, for sure you'll be E4 since you made the sprite lul.  Nice sprite too, and thanks for sticking to a palette  .


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working on coughackough too so I know that you have to keep the same palette.

You're welcome.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alecks says: ^5 for the sprite xD.  It may be a little bit low quality in the real game, but still the same sprite, when I mean low quality I mean I need to convert it to pokemon standards.  .  It's already fine I think, but never hurts to check  .


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.

Hey, what font are you using for the userbars?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess: Visitor TT2.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Anything else need to be spliced? I liked doing the Slowpoke. I take it only the mods are going to be Elite Four or something, huh?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, it's visitor TT2.

@Jack: Well, I'm not sure as of yet, if there's pokemon needing to be spliced, then I'll let you know  .

OMG SUPPORT SIGNATURE I MADE:






```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271318/1/][IMG]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/pokemontbtversion.png[/IMG][/url]
```


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks.

I need that font for the userbar I'm making.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Made new support signature, feel free to use it in your signature.  If you need the code, look at the post above or the first post on the thread.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Can I beez an Elite Fourer?
If not, I'll apply for another trainer position.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Can I beez an Elite Fourer?
> If not, I'll apply for another trainer position.


Well, if you fill the form out for E4, then I'll determine jack  .


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Niko, what's your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Niko, what's your favorite Pokemon?


Nidoking, duh xD.  If I make myself an after game trainer, I'll be sure to have one  .


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, well duh.

XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be a trainer with a Nidoking cosplay! :O


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 2, 2009)

For the elite 4 do we have to use real pokemon or tbt people?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's a small support signature I made.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Name: Jack
Pokemon Choice Theme: Fierce Pokemon
Dialog (text):  Before battle:You've come farther than others... But it ends here.
Victory: You were strong... but not strong enough.
Defeat: I have been outmatched... You are truly a strong one.
Character Details: If this means backstory, then:
Jack was abandoned by his parents as a child, and was raised by Professor Oak to become his Assistant. Jack had higher dreams, though, and set out to become a Pokemon Trainer. Filled with anger against the world because of his abandonment, Jack was attracted to the Pokemon who seemed to reflect his rage. Jack eventually rose up to the Elite Four, and is considered one of the most superior Trainers today.
If this means physical description:
Medium height, longish dark hair, with a long black cloak.
Pokemon?:
Aggron
Garchomp
Salamence
Tyranitar
Rampardos
Hariyama
(If you want levels, I'll edit them in.)
=D


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> For the elite 4 do we have to use real pokemon or tbt people?


Real Pokemon

@Rockman:  Thanks, I'll put that on the first page and give you 100 TBT Bells.

@ Jack: Nicely done form, I see you've spent a while on it.  Definitely one I'll be putting in a notepad file to view again to see if you should be E4.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but you forgot to add me to the Elite 4 list ...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Will do now rockman.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Will do now rockman.


*1-up sound effect plays*


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Ooh, so there's only 2 spots left... There's going to be competition. *cracks knuckles threateningly*
=P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

Tye's E4 too.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

=O
....My chances are dropping like a stone.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye's E4 too.


... PAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Ooh, so there's only 2 spots left... There's going to be competition. *cracks knuckles threateningly*
> =P


First come, first serve.






MUHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;(


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye's E4 too.


Oh yeah, that's right.  What was his pokemon again?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk

i'll ask him later


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

So Alecks wasn't kidding...
*takes out shotgun*
This is serious.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

That means... zomg 1 spot left.  I may take out miranda though, knowing she wanted to be E4 like 5 months ago and she's changed her mind.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> So Alecks wasn't kidding...
> *takes out shotgun*
> This is serious.


 :shovel: + itfall: + :hole: = :burried:


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

This is serious.

*uses Roar of Time.*


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you think. I anticipate  :gyroidsheriff: + :shovel:  +  :hole: =  :burried: 
Killing them first is sooo much easier.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 2, 2009)

i would like to be a elite-four... i think..


----------



## pippy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> pippy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i be one of the elite 4?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

pippy1 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niko'll inform us when he's made a decision.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

hi                             jack

i exist too


HAY IF U SPPORT MY OWRK IN IDS PROJECT DEN WHY NOT UE DA BUIZEL SIG I HAVE WRIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> hi                             jack
> 
> i exist too
> 
> ...


...Oops. My bad. I... IM SOWWY. I PUT BUIZEL SIG IN NOW.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

YEA REPREZENTIN JACK


----------



## Miranda (Oct 2, 2009)

I know I use to be in the old one, I was just wondering if I was still in this one. I thought I was an elite 4 member or something, but I didn't see my name =( (unless I'm blind)


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I know I use to be in the old one, I was just wondering if I was still in this one. I thought I was an elite 4 member or something, but I didn't see my name =( (unless I'm blind)


Well, I don't know, you sure you still want to be in this? lul.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I was excited for this! haha


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miranda liking something Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

Miranda: You tried to teach me about *censored.2.0*mons!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, that means 1 spot left for E4.  Dang, there's like 4 people who want to be E4 badly, but there's one spot left.  This is going to be challenging...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Can this be my sprite, regardless of whether I'm E4? I spliced it, so if it's at all possible, I'd love for it to be in the game.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes the world is going to end...Miranda is excited for something pokeyman related. =) Do you still have my list of ones I wanted? I did in depth research for those!!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Yes the world is going to end...Miranda is excited for something pokeyman related. =) Do you still have my list of ones I wanted? I did in depth research for those!!


My hardrive crashed like a week after I saved the file, I do remember some though.  Flaffy (I think) and there were some others, but I forgot :S .

@Jack: Did you stick to a palette (like use colors from a FR/LG Sprite)?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Can this be my sprite, regardless of whether I'm E4? I spliced it, so if it's at all possible, I'd love for it to be in the game.


:3 Ploxors?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Does that follow a certain character's (from Firered/Leafgreen preferred) sprite palette? If so, then I can use it.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 2, 2009)

Elite four
Name:gandalfail
Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon': Dark Pokemon (like darkrai)
Dialog (text): darkness meets heroes, and dark blacks out light... bring it
Character Details: spike hair, kinda like steven in ruby version or sapphire version


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Does that follow a certain character's (from Firered/Leafgreen preferred) sprite palette? If so, then I can use it.


Hrm... I could edit some of the parts to get it to match one of theirs.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Then that should work. Damn, I wish I could just remove Tyeforce, since really I don't think anyone here really likes him, I mean it would remove space for E4... unless I make a new class like "Ultimate Trainers" or something..


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Then that should work. Damn, I wish I could just remove Tyeforce, since really I don't think anyone here really likes him, I mean it would remove space for E4... unless I make a new class like "Ultimate Trainers" or something..


Tye never comes on anymore ...
:<

I kind of miss him.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah now I gotta remember >.<  Flaffy was one and ummm I'll try and remember...


----------



## Pear (Oct 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do you miss _Andrew_?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Andyrew?  He comes on from time to time, I might reconsider some people who don't go on TBT anymore, although this game is about TBT Legends (Carl Fredricksen is going to be in the game) .


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Time to spoil some obvious things zomg.  Me and Alecks are going to be trainers you face like Red from G/S/C.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2009)

Well it's nice to see such has been kept as in the gym leaders already applied. : D


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

My sprite now runs off of Giovanni from FR//LG's palette.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 2, 2009)

Is professor daubs still alive or did you just forget about him?  If he's dead, he better get his own animation cutscene.


----------



## Pear (Oct 2, 2009)

Bad guy boss

Name?: Pear
Pokemon?ear related pokemon. I can make the sprites for you.
Text?: You dare bring light to my lair? YOU MUST DIE! (Lol faces of evil referenece)
After battle: What? How is this possible? But, mah pears! ;_;
Character Details: Is schizophrenic.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Bad guy boss
> 
> Name?: Pear
> Pokemon?ear related pokemon. I can make the sprites for you.
> ...


I'd advise you if you want him to have multiple personalities, to have DID (Dissociative Identity Disorder) instead of schizophrenia. Schizophrenics don't have multiple personalties. (I did some research. =P)


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Is professor daubs still alive or did you just forget about him?  If he's dead, he better get his own animation cutscene.


I forgot about you, xD.  Don't worry, professor dubs is still in.  Why did you want to be professor again?


----------



## Pear (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PEARS, ATTACK!
Wait, I thought I was the one who gave the orders!?
No, that would be me.
What you talkin' 'bout, foo?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..xD. Does joo liek my new sprite? I took a good bit of time on it... >=D


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

It's great Jack, It should work if I replace Gio's sprite, but edit it to be whatever I decide for you to be.  I'm considering E4 since you provided the sprite.


----------



## Pear (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Did you swap the color pallet, or create it from the ground up?


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The professor is not a big important character, however, I still play a somewhat reoccurring character so I'm not forgotten. 

I also get to do this when the main character beats the elite four:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, also, if you have any music requests as to what music goes in there link me the midi file and I might consider putting it in if it's good quality with GBA instruments.  That or I'll just stick to default.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Is professor daubs still alive or did you just forget about him?  If he's dead, he better get his own animation cutscene.


I still gotta make inside of lab..

Would it be a bit strange if I made you sorta like a pervy professor?

I'll show you an image macro on Oak later on Steam ;d


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a splice and palette reworking. And @Niko: What do you mean?


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I own a secret undercover pornography distribution company?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I mean you have a higher chance of being in the E4, obviously because you helped me reduce 70% of the work by providing a sprite, not to mention the sprite looks cool.  What I mean by Gio's sprite is that either I'd have to change an E4 sprite to the giovanni palette or put your sprite in giovanni's sprite place and change giovanni (since your sprite is in his data) to an elite four person, edit his team and theme.  Complicated really xD .


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I mean you have a higher chance of being in the E4, obviously because you helped me reduce 70% of the work by providing a sprite, not to mention the sprite looks cool.  What I mean by Gio's sprite is that either I'd have to change an E4 sprite to the giovanni palette or put your sprite in giovanni's sprite place and change giovanni (since your sprite is in his data) to an elite four person, edit his team and theme.  Complicated really xD .


=O
Alright, I can work with that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be arranged B)


----------



## Elliot (Oct 2, 2009)

Put meeh what i said to you nao


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent...everything is according to plan.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I                                  see it now. A door that leads to the basement with a sign next to it saying something pervy ;d

You make it up, I'm out of ideas


----------



## Elliot (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yay , 1st gay marketer ;D


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to surf there and when you go in and catch the professor masturbating to Playboy, he'll give you a master ball if you tell no one you found him fapping.  How's that sound?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I choked.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a "EW THATS NASTY" way or a "thats so funny i lmfaod off" kind of way?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao way.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, and you need all HMs in order to reach his porn hideout.  Which means you have to beat all 8 gyms in order to get to him.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.  You catch me, so then I battle you, and this happens:


----------



## Tyrai (Oct 2, 2009)

*What Class?:*
Cool Trainer
*Pokemon?:*
Level 23 - Growlithe
Level 21 - Marill
Level 22 - Bayleef
Level 24 - Zigzagoon
*Name?:*
Rath
*Your text?:*
Before Battle: _Heh, I see you have Pokemon. How about a little match?"_
Win: _"Nice attempt, try harder next time, hm?"_
Lose: _"Haha! Good job, keep it up and you'll be a master someday."_ 
After Battle: _Keep up your training, maybe one day we can battle again?"_

Hooray for under-powered Pokemon.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

Eh, Niko, leave this to me.

"OH! &^#@ [player], you found me buttersock fapping to Nurse Joy D:
Here, take this master ball. And close the door and pass me lotion on the way out!"


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are all his Pokemon Jynx?


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Eh, Niko, leave this to me.
> 
> "OH! &^#@ [player], you found me buttersock fapping to Nurse Joy D:
> Here, take this master ball. And close the door and pass me lotion on the way out!"


Nah.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-:

damnit.

@152 [i counted] pokeballs: jynx, miltank, illumise


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

My team in game: Pinsir, Politoed, Milktank, Heracross, Exeggutor (sp?), and Nidoking.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slight language:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 2, 2009)

im makaing a sprite for me
so i can get my app fast tracekd


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I actually might start making some maps right now.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Ooh, if I could only hack. I really want to speed this up.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 2, 2009)

Name:Adam
Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon':soft hearted /cuddly pokemon
Dialog (text):begining:Heh you're the best they could find as a challenge? oh well.
victory:I had no doubt.
defeat:WHA-hmm I under estimated you.
Character Details:Adam had always liked the soft hearted and cuddly pokemon. He decided to become a trainer. How ever there was one slight problem,his mother was too afraid to let him go. He ran away and started on a journey without pokemon to start with. It was a hard road but he managed to beat all gym leaders. Now he is in the elite 4 hoping one day his mom can forgive him for running away. EXTRA: is very shy in public but confident as a lion while battling.
Pokemon?achirisu *not too low level enough to be a medium opponent at least*
leafeon *you can choose level*
floatzel *you choose level*
flareon *you choose level*
milotic *you choose level
and absol *you choose level*


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 2, 2009)

Never mind. I got lazy. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

my fabu team: tyranitar, charizard, magikarp, ???, lickitung, pikachu


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Name: Miku
> Pokemon Choice Theme (Note: Must be original, and not just like 'Bug Type' do something like 'Ugly Pokemon': Cute Pokemon
> Dialog (text):
> 
> ...


I take it you'll be editing this?


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Name?: Joe
Pokemon?: Nidoking, Ninetails, and alakazam.
Text?: 
Before battle: Looks like I have to battle now.
After win: What's done is done.
After loss: I let my guard down.
Character Details: a strong guy and yet mislead at times, Who dreams of the future.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Name?: Joe
> Pokemon?: Crobat, Metagross, and Gallade
> Text?: (like what do you mean? not it)
> Character Details: a strong guy and yet mislead at times, Who dreams of the future.


Eyes meet
After battle
speech again after battle

@text


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

Team: Aggron lvl. 52 Alakazam lvl. 49 
I'll add the rest later.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elaborating on this:
Like what they say when they walk up to you, what they say when they win, and what they say when they lose.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

OK i edited.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, but is Miranda still doing this? So there's only one spot left?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but is Miranda still doing this? So there's only one spot left?


Correct.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried editing the title screen, but failed in the process.  Think you could do it alecks?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. *bites off fingers in anticipation*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

Would be a pleasure Niko

let's make Jack E4


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Meh, he did make the sprite for his trainer in the E4...


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

So, what's up guys?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> So, what's up guys?


Oh, they're just plotting world domination like usual.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, we're chatting with professor bdubs about what's the hottest porn out there--I mean we're just talking about ideas for the game.  <small><small><small>heheheheheh....</small></small></small>


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No wonder the game's going slowly.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's going slow because I'm just learning these programs/tips.  The only thing I know is mapping and a little bit of scripting :\ .


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'm joking with you.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 2, 2009)

So by what I have been reading I have failed to achieve a spot in the game yet again?


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I help?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

lol it's like i'm niko's sage
i know moar den him


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> So by what I have been reading I have failed to achieve a spot in the game yet again?


Niko and Xela are still deciding the final Elite Four spot. If you don't get it, then you can always apply to be a regular trainer. That's what I'd do.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

Or a special class of trainer I'm thinking about.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Or a special class of trainer I'm thinking about.


what about frontier brains?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Or a special class of trainer I'm thinking about.


Now I'm _dying_ to know what you guys pick, so if I'm not it, I can be a speshul trainer.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I hope this turns out good,I got no doubts.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using FireRed engine, Battle Frontier is in the emerald engine, but I could try and transfer it in a way.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O, thats right my bad.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

New Trainer: Pornstar. It would be fabulous!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> New Trainer: Pornstar. It would be fabulous!


Replace Beauty with Pornstar?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed my friend, indeed.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, is this necessary?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> OK, is this necessary?


Indeed it is.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I knew the answer before I asked but I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Or a special class of trainer I'm thinking about.


Can I be a special trainer with jack if we dont get in E4?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

You need any sprite help?

I'm an awesome sprite maker. : D


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 3, 2009)

You talking to me?
probably not :/


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> You talking to me?
> probably not :/


Talking to Niko.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 3, 2009)

k


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You need any sprite help?
> 
> I'm an awesome sprite maker. : D


I've been asking them the same question, but they don't really need anything done.


----------



## SilentHopes (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok Here's my form.

Galactic Executive:

Name: Rorato74
Pokemon: Shiny Electivire, Scizor, Typhlosion, Metagross, Nidoking, Nidoqueen
Text: Opening: So you think you can beat me? Defeated: Hmph... 
Character Details: Team Type: Mixed; Was originally a young trainer, but after being defeated numerous times, trained his pokemon to be nearly invincible. Once you beat him like 3 times, he starts to become nice, and eventually leaves to go find new pokemon.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Ok Here's my form.
> 
> Galactic Executive:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you guys don't like having to do the extra work to do shinies, huh?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and Electrive is from Sinnoh.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. *runs to check if he has any Sinnoh Pokemon in his application*


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, yes.  There's no trainer script for shiny pokemon, which explains why every pokemon game there's no trainer with a shiny pokemon.  Plus we can't do Sinnoh pokemon, we could do some, but it's extra work.  I'd rather have special pokemon (crystal onix, robo-mewtwo, special vileplume, etc.) then sinnoh pokemon.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Sean's post and because he's asking for a lot.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, yes.  There's no trainer script for shiny pokemon, which explains why every pokemon game there's no trainer with a shiny pokemon.  Plus we can't do Sinnoh pokemon, we could do some, but it's extra work.  I'd rather have special pokemon (crystal onix, robo-mewtwo, special vileplume, etc.) then sinnoh pokemon.


Robo-Mewtwo? SPOILERS.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

omg yes i forgot.  Nah, some of it was obvious, but even so, special pokemon are awesomeeeeee.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> omg yes i forgot.  Nah, some of it was obvious, but even so, special pokemon are awesomeeeeee.


I know another one of them that's kinda a secret, because I made it. >=D


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Special Pok


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

Mind if I help with some spriting? I can help with some Shadow Pokemon.

EDIT: HOLY JESUS CHRIST. I WANT THAT HAMMER.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Special Pok


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, yes.  There's no trainer script for shiny pokemon, which explains why every pokemon game there's no trainer with a shiny pokemon.  Plus we can't do Sinnoh pokemon, we could do some, but it's extra work.  I'd rather have special pokemon (crystal onix, robo-mewtwo, special vileplume, etc.) then sinnoh pokemon.


Galactic Executive application(Elite four is too much work for me):

Name: Team Galactic Gandalfail
Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Too bad the sprites goes past the size limit D: . Sure Travis, I think some shadow pokemon will be neat for ingame as special pokemon.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Too bad the sprites goes past the size limit D: . Sure Travis, I think some shadow pokemon will be neat for ingame as special pokemon.


damn. That would be awesome though.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 3, 2009)

did any1 read my app?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

wat is this i dont even know


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> wat is this i dont even know


slownic? sonipoke.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Too bad the sprites goes past the size limit D: . Sure Travis, I think some shadow pokemon will be neat for ingame as special pokemon.


I'll help. I have some sprites if you need proof:


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUBBLE ROAST. I made that. =P


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

ololol.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ololol.


What the hell is that?
xD


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Shadow Arceus would be a cool special pokemon, same with Shadow Alakazam.  

Oh yeah, Tye's now not E4 and Jack's E4, congrats!!


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey did you read my app? im just checking.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah I did Pokeboy.

@gandalfail: Don't worry, I've read your form, I'm just organizing characters and such before I start getting to work on it.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Just since it seemed like you were looking for it, Niko, my theme was Fierce Pokemon, and it's on page 7.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright thanks Jack.

UPDATE: Since this is against Zeta Terms, we've decided to update as a blog on this site:
http://pokemontbtversion.wordpress.com/

MAKE SURE TO BOOKMARK/FAVORITE THIS SITE SO YOU DONT GO CRYING THAT YOU LOST THE LINK.  Thanks


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 3, 2009)

Can I please be in elite 4 I will take out sinnoh pokemon. and change my application.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Alright thanks Jack.
> 
> UPDATE: Since this is against Zeta Terms, we've decided to update as a blog on this site:
> http://pokemontbtversion.wordpress.com/
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Not to mention, we'll update exclusive crap to the blog, rather then the thread.  So view and bookmark today


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Grr... I'm getting an "Awaiting moderation" message when I comment. I don't get why that's necessary.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 3, 2009)

Due to the lack of normal trainers:



> What Class?: Sailor
> Pokemon?: Vaporeon Lv19, Gyarados Lv21
> Name?: Kyle
> Your text?:
> ...


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

.... that new website doesnt look good but good enough, good enough...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, I don't want to pay 30 bucks a month for a special blog, wordpress is great for a free blog though.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

So, this topic's gonna be closed?
Neeko, I has question in blog.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Special Pok


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Special Pok


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

I made my sprite:


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Special Pok


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I made my sprite:


I see you used the same head I did. =O


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even see yours. >:


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Rocket Admin + Jack = Related?  Even so, you might want to edit the sprite sean lul.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Rocket Admin + Jack = Related?  Even so, you might want to edit the sprite sean lul.


nou. I spent forever looking for a sprite I liked.  And it took like 15+ extra minutes because I don't have a good sprite software. And you'll hardly notice.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Rocket Admin + Jack = Related?  Even so, you might want to edit the sprite sean lul.


PLOT TWIST. He's my father, and he abandoned me.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

WHY NO MORE UPDATES ON HERE!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Against illegal stuff, unless Jeremy lets us do it just this once.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 3, 2009)

WHAT AM I? CHOPPED PETEY?
You said mine was perfect and you let others in instead of me :/


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

I know, I'm still comparing though.  *If* you don't make it into E4, you can be the special trainer,


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I know, I'm still comparing though.  *If* you don't make it into E4, you can be the special trainer,


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Jack sprite this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pl0x.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Jack sprite this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS you say, it shall be done. Gimme a bit.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

@sean: i  made a pedochu texture for brawl once

thx jackk i need 1


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Best I could do:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Me and jack call it.... THE ******** PEDOCHU!  Moves: Struggle.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

i'll try jack =s


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i'll try jack =s


Alright. The face is hard to get without going all funky.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 4, 2009)

What is this I don't even. So this is going to be somehow playable or what?


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

You should make an epic trailer. Ruining all the good parts of the storyline.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'll make a cool trailer with cool effects lul.  This game isn't going to be super awesome, we'll save that for our next real pokemon game that should be more known since we're posting about it in Pokecommunity, and lots more people will play it then just TBT  .


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll make a cool trailer with cool effects lul.  This game isn't going to be super awesome, we'll save that for our next real pokemon game that should be more known since we're posting about it in Pokecommunity, and lots more people will play it then just TBT  .


Well that doesn't make much sense; since it's Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

I present to you, REAP CITY!  Second city in the game and home to the pedobear, whose gym is in this town!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2009)

I am greatly sorry to announce the the Pokemon: TBT Version project will have to be closed. The Bell Tree and Zathyus Networks Terms of Service state that ROMs and emulated games are prohibited at the forum. It had not come up to the staff's attention that the game required a ROM until recently. The project may continue on, however the project may not be posted on the forum. 

I'm absolutely sorry and disappointed that I have to shut this down, but rules are rules, and we can get in a lot of trouble for this.

Please drop me a PM if you have any questions, comments, grievances, or concerns.

~OCM


----------

